

Https://News.YCombinator.com/news still says the site is down - gr3yh47

https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;news (the url you get when clicking &quot;hacker news&quot; at the top of the site) still says &#x27;sorry for the downtime, we hope to be back soon&#x27;
======
doorhammer
I had this happen. I just did a hard-refresh/reload and it worked fine after
that.

------
mooism2
It's fine for me.

Press reload? Clear your browser cache?

------
salient
Might be a DNS cache problem, too.

